# Spouse job search: 574 subclass. Must get Permanent Residency ?



## almacellesiti (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,

My name is Ivan. I am enrolled on a PhD program in Sydney. My wife has come with me. Being the spouse of a 574 visa she has full time work rights for the duration of my enrollment. We arrived last September, so we have a good 3 years to go.

We are posting because she is finding it quite hard to find employment. This by itself might not seem as a reason to start a new thread, but we believe that looking at her circumstances is, since it goes against intuition.

She is an architect with 7 years of spanish and french experience in design and project management, sometimes managing ~10 M Euro projects. There are a couple of big spanish companies with international presence that she worked for, so, at least that part of her experience is easily verifiable even by suspicious employers. Architecture is in the SOL lists and there actually are many job offers coming online every week.

Her English was rusty the first couple of months but is now at a quite decent working level provided she does not try to get a job as a journalist or something like that.

She applies to many jobs a week, the majority of them well under her level of expertise. She rarely gets a call and has been only to 2 physical interviews.

She gets the comment of " no local experience ". In my opinion (Ivan) this is a very thin argument. She got that comment for 2 entry level jobs. Junior positions that could be filled by recent graduate students.

We have tried to guess the more profound reasons and could only come up with a plausible explanation:

- Even though we will at least be 3 more years in the country, her condition as non-permanent resident is what blocks her chances.

Anyone having / have had a similar experience ?. Any solution ? .

To reinforce our guess, a girl we know went from about the same situation during 1 year to getting several calls the first week after she could write in her CV that she had applied for Permanent Residency. She got a job 5 days after the first CV with the new status was sent.

We are a bit puzzle. If anyone would like to comment on the following, it will be much appreciated:

1) Do you guys think that our analysis is right ?. Is there another reason ?

2) Is there any fiscal (or other kind) advantage for an employer for hiring a PR versus a temporary resident with full work rights ?.

3) Do australian employers consider than 3 years is too short of a stay ?. Isn't the normal labor market much more dynamic than that here in Australia ?

4) Wouldn't an overqualified person, with a compelling reason to stay at least three years in the country be a great situation for an employer ?.

She is now applying also to low qualification jobs (Target, etc ...). It looks like such a waist for both sides (She / australian economy  ).

My wife's case is arguably extreme (or at least so we see it), but 2 more of the wives of my PhD comrades find themselves in very similar situations. They might not have as much experience as my wife has, but nonetheless hold higher education degrees (Bachelors+Masters) in professions which are supposedly in demand here in Sydney.

Thanks
Magda and Ivan


----------



## Visnja (Jun 15, 2011)

almacellesiti said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Ivan. I am enrolled on a PhD program in Sydney. My wife has come with me. Being the spouse of a 574 visa she has full time work rights for the duration of my enrollment. We arrived last September, so we have a good 3 years to go.
> 
> ...


cao... na osnovu imena pretpostavljam da znate srpski..... kazite mi, molim vas, da s


----------



## Visnja (Jun 15, 2011)

cao... na osnovu imena pretpostavljam da znate srpski..... kazite mi, molim vas, da ste saznali nakon koliko vremena moze da se uzme permanentna viza?


----------

